# Coyote hunting tips



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Im going to try for coyotes tomorrow morning. I have noticed an increase in population this year and a serious decrease in fawns.... I think they are related and want to stop that. 

I have three calls that make various distress noises and i made a decoy out of some squirrel tails and a flexible pole that i can shake with a string from a good distance.

Any tips would be great. Just going to give it a try. How long to call? How loud? Best areas? thanks guys.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Hunting coyote is a whole new ballgame in hunting. They are twice as cagey as a whitetail, see as well as a turkey and smell better than nearly any animal out there. You have got some homework to do if you seriously want to be successful in taking out some yotes in your favorite hunting area. 

I would suggest the video series by Randy Anderson. That's a good place to start. Then, read magazine articles and maybe a couple books. You may also want to check out the Predator Masters forums as that's a great source of info as well.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

You might want to wait until deer gun season is over the game warden might frown on a guy that says he is hunting yotes with a rifle during deer season


----------



## Double A (Dec 27, 2006)

You are alowwed to hunt them during deer gun season but only with a weapon legal for deer.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you are going to hunt coyotes during gun season you must:

Use a gun legal for taking deer.
Possess a valid deer permit for the area they are hunting.
And wear sufficient Hunter Orange!

Like what was said you may want to just wait til gun season is over so you can camo out and use a rifle.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

yes you are allowed but I think I would just wait or just go deer hunting and bring a mouth call and wack one if you see one deer or yote


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

What everyone said about weapons allowed during deer gun season is true. The weapon must be legal for deer which rules out all of the rifles that guys prefer. I think I would also wait until after this week. With the increased human activity in the woods I am not sure how receptive the yotes may be to any calling anyway. I am far from an expert on them so take that for what it is worth.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't know much at all about hunting yotes, but I say go hunt now during gun week - especially this weekend. I would hunt just like you would for deer - set up where you think pressured animals will travel. I killed a large male yote Monday morning and I have a hankering he was pushed by gun hunters heading to stand sites (I don't know this for a fact and there is certainly a chance he was simply on the go).

I've seen several yotes during gun season pushed out of cover - they are usually the first to split, long before other game and often unnoticed by the deer hunters. Also, of the dozen or so I have killed in my life, 3 were during deer gun week and my dad has killed a couple during gun week.

My buddy who is an avid trapper kills a few every year in Greene county - most from his kitchen window. He killed 5 or 6 from his window last year (his "best" year). He keeps his carcusses from trapping and when bad weather hits later in the year & that inevitable really cold snap comes for a week or two he creates a pile on the edge of his yard and ag field. It isn't 60 yards from his house. Food gets scarce Jan and Feb. He refreshes it all winter after it is created - the yotes hit it mostly at night and they drag off stuff to eat (they don't hang out near the pile). He shoots all his in daylight and he has even gotten a double when 3 were at the pile together. He uses a .223.

My dog found this pile in the spring a couple years ago when I was visiting and rolled in it After hosing him off there I had to make a 40 minute drive home - I had my head out the window the entire ride (role reversal) I'm pretty string stomached, but I gagged a couple times cleaning him up!!!!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Start with a huge pile of cheap dog food. The coyotes, ***** and possums will find it quickly. Add to the pile with any carcasses you can find. You can use any kind of wire fence to make a 2-4 ft round pen to contain the food. Coyotes will try to pull the food away. It will great if it is a place you can set up away from it and eye it from a distance. 
ski


----------

